

Calacanis Waits To Be Sued — But Angels Say They Won’t Oblige - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/52761/calacanis-waits-to-be-sued-but-angels-say-they-wont-oblige/

======
jgrahamc
Oh. Jason Calacanis. I'd forgotten all about him. Is there any chance you
could stop mentioning him so I could completely free up that part of my memory
for something else?

~~~
dschobel
I'm at the same point as you are, as soon as I hear some trigger names my mind
completely loses interest.

One of these weekends I'm going to whip up a grease monkey script to finally
purge HN of $(incendiary tech blog/author) once and for all.

edit:

on further thought, I think general black-list of trends/fads/celebrities
combined with a higher up-vote point threshhold would be great.

so then if Arrington discovers a perpetual motion machine or 37s gets an
investment round of 2.3 hojillion dollars, both would get through. but
otherwise the 'drama of the week' would get cut.

------
rokhayakebe
I don't know where Calacanis got the nerve to call these guys out. He can
claim what he wants all day, yet he is doing the same exact thing with the
demopit at TC50 .

There is absolutely no problem with angels charging to hear your pitch. There
maybe a problem with a perfectly capable group of founders to actually pay.
People charge for air guitar concerts. I don't see the value of it, I don't
see the value of that 2k they spend on demopit as well neither, but that's me.

~~~
bonsaitree
See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=881666>

